# BB Creams



## ChynaDoll14 (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi all,

  	I have been doing alot of research about BB Creams and the different brands that exist. Recently I have been very into a more natural face and for the past month and a half have been wearing only tinted moisturizer and have put my foundations away for special occassions.

  	Have any of you used BB creams? I was afraid to try them because some contain whitening ingredients and I do not want that.


----------



## Nepenthe (Oct 14, 2011)

The concept seems interesting, a minimal all in one.. who wouldn't want that?  But I haven't, originally because it seems like most of the shades are quite light and then later (after more research) the same reason you stated.  Brighter, luminousity is one thing.. but I don't need whiter skin.

  	Each company is a little bit different, and some do seem to focus more on 'brightening' rather than 'whitening'.  I think if there is particular brand you're interested in, it's worthwhile to send a message to the company to see if they can clarify for you.


----------



## rockin (Oct 14, 2011)

I got a free sample of Garnier's BB Cream, and have just tried it. The sample is in 'light' but is clearly darker than my skin.  If I miss a bit, I can see my pale skin showing, and Ihad to be careful to blend it under my jaw as it showed up quite a bit.  I need to try a brand with a lighter shade.

  	It does seem to have evened out my skin tone a bit, though, as my red cheeks aren't quite so obvious now.


----------



## ChynaDoll14 (Oct 14, 2011)

Nepenthe said:


> The concept seems interesting, a minimal all in one.. who wouldn't want that?  But I haven't, originally because it seems like most of the shades are quite light and then later (after more research) the same reason you stated.  Brighter, luminousity is one thing.. but I don't need whiter skin.
> 
> Each company is a little bit different, and some do seem to focus more on 'brightening' rather than 'whitening'.  I think if there is particular brand you're interested in, it's worthwhile to send a message to the company to see if they can clarify for you.


  Thank you! I continue to do more research, I am scared to cause harm to my skin and have been looking into this with caution. Tinted moisturizer works very well for me now, i just enjoy learning and trying new products.


----------



## vala (Dec 2, 2011)

I've tried 3 brands already and still have some other samples/bottles to try.

  	Skin Food Peach Sake Pore BB Cream in No.2 - this is the first one i tried and it didn't provide enough coverage or do anything for my skin.

  	Skin79 Super + BB Triple function in the hot pink bottle - this is the second bb cream I tried and it made was such a difference compared to the first. My skin became brighter and slightly more even toned. I'm NC20 and this made my skin look a little whiter than it is, but it evened out after I put my mineralize skinfinish in medium to set. I bought the 15ml bottle and it lasted me about 2 and a half months.

  	Missha Perfect Cover BB Cream in No.21 matches my colour better than the Skin79 and it has all the benefits of the Skin79.


----------



## MissPanther (Dec 3, 2011)

The BB cream I love the most is Boscia BB Cream. It's all natural no parabens or sulfates, and it gives your skin a radiant glow. 

  	I'd like to mention something about skin whitening. Unless you use an unhealthy amount of illegal whitener, it is impossible to whiten your skin. Your skin comes with a preset amount of melanin (the minimal amount), and will make more or less depending on how much exposure you have to the sun. You can never NATURALLY go anywhere lower than the amount of melanin you have, and the BB creams that are on the market have to be approved by the health board before they're released -- which means no exuberant amounts of whitener in your cream.

  	Even the asian BB creams that I've seen are similar. They boast whitening properties, however they do not have nearly the amount of whitener in them needed to whiten the skin. So, when you see "skin whitener", think "skin brightener" or "revitalizer", and don't worry about becoming pasty white.


----------

